# Catboy appreciation thread



## Deleted-171178 (May 3, 2010)

If Rydian posts in this thread, I will castrate him.


----------



## Amber Lamps (May 3, 2010)

I am still confused.  Are these furries suppose to be hetero or homo?


----------



## gameboy13 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Maz7006 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Amber Lamps said:
			
		

> I am still confused.  Are these furries suppose to be hetero or homo?


The cat boy is homo. I wonder where he is though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Jamstruth (May 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Isn't that a cat-girl?

Lets play... BOY OR GIRL!!!

Thin and shapely body suggests girl but this is normal in anime drawing styles
Short shorts suggest girl
Sleeveless, purple/pink/black tank top suggests girl but cat boy could be an effeminate
Hair style seems a bit boy-ish
Long glove/sleeve things look feminine also

Overall i'll stuck with my guns and say girl


----------



## prowler (May 3, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Isn't that a cat-girl?


It's a trap.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 3, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If its a guy then effeminate Japanese drawing styles have officially reached their peak in this picture. Why do I feel I have been fooled by it though? I shall await the confirmation from the resident CatBoy


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamstruth (May 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> It's a cat boy, note the lack of boobs


Those boobs which could quite easily be hidden behind its arm.

Seriously? Thats supposed to be a guy? That's incredibly bad drawing on the artists part. How can you aim for a male character and miss so completely?


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It happens sometimes. But it's a guy, it was either that picture or the picture next to it...which would have gotten me bannned if I posted it.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 3, 2010)

X-Rated furry porn...sounds intriguing, perhaps we can continue this over PM?


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> X-Rated furry porn...sounds intriguing, perhaps we can continue this over PM?


Perhaps we could  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Spoiler


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 3, 2010)

Catboys/girls are awesome.
:3


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 3, 2010)

I dunno - you can't see the boobs because the arms are in the way

A Google image search of 'Catboys' show 'most' are tallish, thin and usually have 'straight lines'



Spoiler

















While 'Catgirls' are shorter with more 'rounded lines' on arms, legs and hips


Spoiler

















The problem with that picture is that you've got the 'straight lines' on the legs etc - but curved lines on the back, shoulders and hips


----------



## Rydian (May 3, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Lets play... BOY OR GIRL!!!


That sounds like something you say when people are getting drunk at a mixed-gender party...

Anyways, I'm pretty much canine so I don't count.


----------



## Man18 (May 3, 2010)

cat boy is pussy every way you cut it so dont worry you are not gay


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> I dunno - you can't see the boobs because the arms are in the way
> 
> A Google image search of 'Catboys' show 'most' are tallish, thin and usually have 'straight lines'
> 
> ...


Lets put it this way, I know the difference, but the picture I posted was a boy, it has a boy face/head and a thin lean body, no covers, no boobs. It was girl artist who made it though and a lot of my friends who are girls often draw guys like that.


----------



## haflore (May 3, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> That sounds like something you say when people are getting drunk at a mixed-gender party...
> 
> Anyways, I'm pretty much canine so I don't count.
> Get set to get castrated!
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Run Rydian! It's the nuder scooter!


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cat boy just died a little on the inside


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Amber Lamps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOAR


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Perhaps


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 3, 2010)

...That doujin looked cooler.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> ...That doujin looked cooler.


Mew? (confused)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> It happens sometimes. But it's a guy, it was either that picture or the picture next to it...which would have gotten me bannned if I posted it.





Spoiler













Catgirl > Catboy. Also, I knew Rydian would arrive in here before I did.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cat boy doesn't like cat girls


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 3, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've noticed. Doesn't change the fact though.


----------



## impizkit (May 3, 2010)

Yet another wonderful thread. Gosta love it.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

We need a Cat Boy Appreciation Month


----------



## Jamstruth (May 3, 2010)

S'up, I just be chilling in my volunteer t-shirt.

Anyhow, a cursory google turned up this interesting article:Click here

IRL catboy win


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> We need a Cat Boy Appreciation Month


No we don't. D:


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> S'up, I just be chilling in my volunteer t-shirt.
> 
> Anyhow, a cursory google turned up this interesting article:Click here
> 
> IRL catboy win


Oh really? Our army is one step closer to taking the world!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 3, 2010)

Public Service Announcement:

Cats are delicious
Prepare like tempura, shishkebab, or stew.

Also:

Catboy < catgirl < The GBAtemp Fox. 


Carry on.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Public Service Announcement:
> 
> Cats are delicious
> Prepare like tempura, shishkebab, or stew.
> ...


Why? There is only one cat boy (I'm all alone!) here.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, there aren't enough of you to qualify devoting an entire month to.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is one of use, I am an Army of one!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> The cat boy will sick his Angry Bear Calvary after you



Sniper fox,




aims for the genitals.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, you won this round, but my army was weak after my last raid.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 3, 2010)

I shall join you. I have a cat, it is male. Though we did cut off its gonads...


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I shall join you. I have a cat, it is male. Though we did cut off its gonads...


Ummm, I don't think that makes you as a cat boy, to be a cat boy, you need to be a cat boy


----------



## Jamstruth (May 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is that I must grow a tail and sprout ears? This could be more difficult than I thought.... gimme until tomorrow morning...Iwill load up Paint tomorrow and make a photo


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but to do that, you must cut down the mightiest tree in the forest... WITH... A HERRING!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 3, 2010)

And then bring us, ANOTHER SHRUBBERY!

Then you will place it here, beside this shrubbery, only slightly higher, so you have a two-level effect with a little path running down the middle.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

For we are the Furries that say NI!


----------



## Rydian (May 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Why? There is only one cat boy (I'm all alone!) here.


If there was another catperson it might be female, and there's the off chance you'd get drunk and reproduce...


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cat boy doesn't like cat girls, they take my jobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And the cat boy doesn't get drunk.


----------



## Maplemage (May 4, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He likes little boys of course.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little boys? I'm not Pedo Bear, I like older guys


----------



## Maplemage (May 4, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn i was so close to finding out whos pedobear.....


----------



## Rydian (May 4, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Darn i was so close to finding out whos pedobear.....



(4:27:30 PM) R: Hey, Nol was telling me about some bear guy on Gbatemp.
(4:27:42 PM) R: Um, crap forgot his name....
(4:27:51 PM) R: But, basically he was Pedobear. XD;
(4:28:22 PM) R: And I forgot where I was going with this...XD;
(4:28:58 PM) rydian: Wow, that's quite a story. XD
(4:29:28 PM) rydian: "One day at work... uh... some guy... I think skateboard... fuck, I forgot what I was talking about."
(4:29:33 PM) rydian: You sound like a stoner. XD


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talking to my brother again?


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Darn i was so close to finding out whos pedobear.....


*coughs*


----------

